# Storm



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

15 months


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For some reason the photo isn't showing up for me.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Me neither


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

sorry, I see it, I'll have to try again, thanks


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

please someone let me know if you can see this one???, I see it but also see the first one, He stopped to watch a squirrel. self stack


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I see it, very handsome boy!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He's beautiful.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Very handsome boy. Seems a little short in the upper arm, and steep in the croup. Love his short hocks and strong bone. Nice plush coat also.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone I love him, and yeah great coats are a neccessity here, if not plush they get really thick like heavy velvet, even inside dogs get it cause its so cold when they do go out...My favorite part of him besides his temperment and intelligence is his feet!!! I love his feet, and his head and expression, so much love....


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Literally. *GASPSED*...Preeeeety! c:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He is looking AMAZING


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Masculine young male. High withers, good topline, croup is slightly steep. Very good angulation front and rear, but I, personally, would like to see more leg under him. OK feet and pasterns. Good color, good bone. Would like to see a photo with more of his face.

I almost didn't get this picture loaded. Took several tries.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for persevering, I don't know what I did wrong putting it here, thanks for the critique, I do love this boy


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

head shot at about 7/8 months

http://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq354/Trudy_056/th_050.jpg


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I doubt it was you. I have dial-up and it can be extremely slow. I also seem to have issues with photobucket at times.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know enough to give a critique, but he is a handsome boy!


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

A little east-west?
Would like a slightly longer forearm.
But hey, he's B E A U T I F U L !!


----------

